# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مرخصی گرفتن سال اول و کنکور مجدد

## MR.Ali.F

سلام دوستان من ب علت سربازی  مجبورا رفتم با سوابق تحصیلی  پیام نور شرکت کردم و اینکه کسی میدونه چطور میشه مرخصی گرفت و راه حلش چطوریه که 1 سالو مرخصی بگیرم و برای کنکور بخونم؟

----------


## BenN

> سلام دوستان من ب علت سربازی  مجبورا رفتم با سوابق تحصیلی  پیام نور شرکت کردم و اینکه کسی میدونه چطور میشه مرخصی گرفت و راه حلش چطوریه که 1 سالو مرخصی بگیرم و برای کنکور بخونم؟


شهریه ثابت رو پرداخت کن از سیستم گلستان بعد برو قسمت درخواست ها 
درخواست مرخصی برای یک ترم تحصیلی رو انتخاب کن بعد یک صفحه ای باز میشه که ازت متن درخواست میخواد اونجارو ی دلیلی بنویس
بعد ثبتش کن وقتی ثبت کردی مرخصی رو برو قسمت گزارشات و از اونجا ببین درخواستت ثبت شد یا نه که عموما ثبت و تایید میشه
ترم بعدی هم همین کار رو باید تکرار کنی

----------


## MR.Ali.F

> شهریه ثابت رو پرداخت کن از سیستم گلستان بعد برو قسمت درخواست ها 
> درخواست مرخصی برای یک ترم تحصیلی رو انتخاب کن بعد یک صفحه ای باز میشه که ازت متن درخواست میخواد اونجارو ی دلیلی بنویس
> بعد ثبتش کن وقتی ثبت کردی مرخصی رو برو قسمت گزارشات و از اونجا ببین درخواستت ثبت شد یا نه که عموما ثبت و تایید میشه
> ترم بعدی هم همین کار رو باید تکرار کنی


بنظرتون برای هر ترم چه دلیلی رو بگم که قبول کردنش 100درصد باشه؟

----------


## ali.asghar

*پیام نور اینقدر گیر نداره هرچی بنویسی قبول میشه 




 نوشته اصلی توسط MR.Ali.F


بنظرتون برای هر ترم چه دلیلی رو بگم که قبول کردنش 100درصد باشه؟








*

----------

